
MemSQL (YC W11) Raises $36M Series C - ericfrenkiel
http://blog.memsql.com/memsql-raises-series-c/
======
arielweisberg
I always thought MemSQL was a strong contender with the commitment to the
MySQL wire protocol and SQL. The addition of a column store for larger than
memory storage also seemed like a really good way to balance the concerns of
speed of access vs storage cost.

I always wished we had taken a few pages from their playbook when I was @
VoltDB. Including ignoring BEGIN and END transaction :-)

~~~
SkidanovAlex
As a matter of fact, MemSQL hasn't ignored them for a while now :) I think
since 3.2.

But I don't think many customers are taking advantage of it though.

------
kabes
This page: [http://blog.memsql.com/powerstream-
demo/](http://blog.memsql.com/powerstream-demo/) mentions: "Real-time
notifications push to the UI based on a `select *` query from an events table,
which scales up to 2 million records.". But the docs don't really talk about
doing things like that. Anymore info on these live queries?

~~~
carlsverre
In MemSQL Powerstream, we run queries against MemSQL for events which return
in a couple of milliseconds. These queries are run continuously thus they are
able to provide the front-end with events as they happen. At this time we do
not have in-MemSQL live query support, but given enough interest it could be
something we consider.

------
carterschonwald
Props. May not be a tool I'm personaly likely to use (my colleagues and I work
on a db meant for a very different work load in a perpendicular space), but
I'm always in favor of more investment in real tech, even if it's c++ heavy :p

Also enjoyed meeting Eric in NYC a few years ago. Props!

------
Gurrewe
Is there anyone that has successfully migrated to MemSQL and that would like
to share their experience?

~~~
starik36
I am working on a greenfield project right now utilizing MemSQL and so far its
pretty solid. We haven't gone to production yet, so no concrete results to
report.

The cool thing about it, compared to other in-memory tools, is that its
communications protocol is identical to MySQL, therefore MySQL Workbench,
MySQL Cli tools, all tools work with MemSQL out of the box.

~~~
kabes
What other solutions did you consider for your project and why did you went
with MemSQL?

~~~
starik36
I seriously looked at Redis and SQL Server 2016 in-memory DB. Redis was
rejected because it isn't really a database. And SQL Server because it can't
scale out, only up.

MemSQL was easy to install and do a quick test. Plus, you can just fire up a
MemSQL appliance on Azure.

------
starik36
For MemSQL folks here...implement stored procedure support please. I would
love to move all legacy apps I have over to MemSQL but I can't because of
this.

~~~
ericfrenkiel
Thanks for the feedback here! Can I put you in touch with one of our PMs? If
so, email me at eric at MemSQL dot com Thanks

------
ethanv
No relation to the overall discussion, but I'm enamored by your mobile
hamburger menu animation--super slick

------
dedalus
Congrats!

